# Catalin Bread Semaphore Tremelo Tap Tempo



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

It's on the way, just in time for the New Years Eve gig


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm a fan of Catalinbread. :work:

Congrats.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Tried it out for a little bit this afternoon. Tasty and Analog "warm"!. I will spend some time on Sunday reconfiguring my board and figure out how to use it tastefully for the NYE gig. If anyone is in the Kerrville Area for New Years Eve, come on out to Pampells for food & drink and live music by the Sean Kendrick Band.


----------

